# Yahoo- There's No Place Like the Bathroom During the Holidays (PR Newswire via Yahoo! Finance)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Of the estimated 25 to 45 million Americans who have irritable bowel syndrome , a significant number avoid seeing their families, attending parties and even shopping during the holiday season because of their digestive disorder.View the full article


----------

